# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Keskisuurten kaupunkien paikallisliikenteen kehittäminen

## J_J

> Samalla kannattaisi tihentää vuorovälejä ja ottaa lähiölinjoilla käyttöön 90 matkustajan telibussit.


Hyvä Mikko...

Sinä se vaan meinaat että "otetaan käyttöön telibussit". Oletko täysin ymmärtänyt, että jostain pitää saada rahoitus kyseiseen investointiin? Ei kukaan oululainen (yrittäjä varsinkaan) hanki huvikseen teli- saati sitten nivelbusseja, vain siksi että joku turkulainen pikaratikkafriikki niin haluaa! Olisi hyvä olla myös jotain näyttöä, että näille olisi käyttöä kyseisillä linjoilla.

Lisäksi asiantuntemus Oulun (kuin myös Tampereen, siltä osin kuin Tampereen liikennettä olet "kehittämässä") kaupungin keskustan liikenneolosuhteista ja infrastruktuurista sinällään voisi tehdä hyvää. 

On se vaan niin kovasti helppoa huudella sieltä Turusta käsin, miten asiat Oulussa tai Tampereella "pitäisi tehdä"  :Wink:

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Sinä se vaan meinaat että "otetaan käyttöön telibussit". Oletko täysin ymmärtänyt, että jostain pitää saada rahoitus kyseiseen investointiin?


Tietysti olen ymmärtänyt. Asiahan on lisäksi aivan yksinkertainen. On yleisesti tunnettua, että suhteensa kapasiteettiinsa telibussit ovat edullisempia hankkia kuin tavalliset bussit.

"J_J" lle myös tiedoksi, että joka ikiseen Turun liikenteessä olevaan telibussin ovat yksityiset liikennöitisijät itse hankkineet rahoituksen. Sisäisen liikenteen busseista kaupunki toki maksaa kilpailutuksen perusteella sovitun päivähinnan, jolla bussi kuoletetaan. Kun kaupungin sisäisillä linjoilla telibussit ovat osoittautuneet erinomaisiksi, yksityiset liikennöitsijät ovat ottaneet ne käyttöön myös seudun linjalupalinjoilla, jotta he saisivat edullisemmin kerättyä enemmän matkustajia ja lipputuloja. Väljemmässä bussissa on mukavampi matkustaa ja ruuhkavuorossa enemmän tilaa. Telibussien käyttö on Turussa koko ajan vain lisääntynyt, huonoja kokemuksia niistä on vain tietyistä keskustan risteyksistä.




> Lisäksi asiantuntemus Oulun (kuin myös Tampereen, siltä osin kuin Tampereen liikennettä olet "kehittämässä") kaupungin keskustan liikenneolosuhteista ja infrastruktuurista sinällään voisi tehdä hyvää.


Oulun osalta en tunne keskustaa hyvin ja aikaisemminhan tästä keskusteltiin ihan asialliseen sävyyn. Tampereen tunnen erittäin hyvin.

En ymmärrä miksi en voisi suositella esimerkiksi Tampereelle tai Ouluun omien tutustumismatkojeni, oman Turun joukkoliikennettä koskevan käytännön tuntemukseni ja kansainvälisen tutkimuksen perusteella hyvin toimivia ratkaisuja kuten esimerkiksi yksityisten liikennötsijöiden ajaman liikenteen kilpailutusta, teli- ja nivebussien käyttöä tai maanpäällistä pikaraitiotietä.

Näistä asioista on tietysti mielipide-eroja, mutta toteaisin vain, että eivätköhän asiaperusteet ratkaise, mitkä ratkaisut ovat parhaita. Mielipide-eroista kannattaisi pystyä puhumaan henkilökohtaisuuksiin menemättä.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> ...Oulussa tehtiin v. 2003 46,9 matkaa/asukas/v (173 000 asukkaan palvelualue). Matkaa kohden kustannus oli 1,7 e, ja tuki matkaa kohden oli 0,47 e.
> 
> Vastaavasti Tampereella (palvelualue 201 000 asukasta), matkoja tehtiin 144 matkaa / asukas / v ja matkan (vain TaKL) hinta oli 1,0 e ja tuki 0,43 e/matka.
> 
> Turussa (palvelualue 175 000 asukasta) matkoja tehtiin 124 matkaa / asukas / v ja matkan kustannus oli 1,1 e ja tuki matkaa kohden 0,46 e/matka (sisältäen joukkoliikennetoimiston) ...


Mahdetaanko Oulussa tulkita näitä lukuja niin, että heidän palvelualueellaan joukkoliikenteen tuki per asukas oli 22 euroa, Mansessa 62 ja Turussa 57?
Se ei ehkä kannusta satsaamaan komiampaan palveluun ainakaan isompien kaupunkien resepteillä.   :Sad:

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Näinhän sitä monet haluavat tulkita. Eli alhainen joukkoliikenteen käyttö esitetään hyvänä asiana, kun siitä seuraa alhainen julkisen liikenteen tuen kokonaismäärä asukasta kohden, vaikka tuki matkaa kohden olisi korekampi.

Kun olen tätä asiaa pyöritellyt niin olen päätynyt siihen, että julkisen liikenteen parantamiseen panostaminen voidaan helpostikin tehdä niin, että tukitarve matkaa kohden laskee jos sovelletaan esimerkiksi teli- ja nivelbusseja, linjaston rationalisointia, bussikaistoja ja -katuja  bussien liikennevaloetuuksia ym. keinoja. Sen sijaan sellainen tilanne, että julkisen liikenteen tukitarve asukasta kohden laskisi, ei juuri saa aikaan.

Tukitarvetta voidaan laskea lähinnä sen kautta, että esimerkiksi koululaiskyytien, inva- ja asiointitaksien tarve laskee. Tätä varten pitäisi vertailla itse joukkoliikenteen tuen lisäksi koulukyytien koko taloutta sekä erilaisia taksikyytejä ym. tukimuotoja. Pidän aika todennäköisenä, että Oulun kaltaisessa kaupungissa julkisen liikenteen tuki + muut kuljetuskulut (busseja korvaavat koululaiskuljetukset, invataksit jne.) ovat yhteensä samaa luokkaa asukasta kohden kuin Tampereella tai Turussa, mutta en ole nähnyt tästä lukuja.

Tähän on aika yksinkertainen syy: linjaliikennebussia korvaavan tilausbussin tai taksin kuski maksaa saman verran kuin linjabussinkin. Kun henkilöstökulut ovat 60-70% linjabussiliikenteestäkin, ei todellakaan tule halvaksi, jos puutteellisen linjaliikenteen vuoksi joudutaan järjestämään tilausbussi- ja taksikuljetuksia. Tilausbussi- ja taksikuljetuksista ei usein ole mitään tuloja.

----------


## tkp

> Oulussa kyllä tehokkain keino joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen olisi joukkoliikenteen järjestämisvastuun siirtäminen kaupungin joukkoliikennetoimistolle ja liikenteen kilpailuttaminen.


Tuota, ihan vain sellainen pieni kysymys, että jos liikenteen kilpailuttaminen ja järjestämisvastuun siirtäminen kaupungille olisi vastaus kaikkiin joukkoliikenteen ongelmiin, niin miksi sitä ei sitten ole jo tehty? Eikö Mikko Laaksosen pitäisi muuttaa Ouluun ja alkaa tekemään asialle jotain?....Saman kysymyksen voisi esittää jokaisen kaupungin kohdalla jossa liikennöitsijä hoitaa liikenteen liikenneluvalla?

----------


## JE

Mielestäni ei ole ollenkaan selvää, että kilpailuttaminen joka suhteessa ja kaikissa tilanteissa on paras vaihtoehto. Toki on totta, että malli on olennaisesti yleistynyt viime vuosina, ja tulee myös yleistymään ja ainakin paikoin vakiintumaan. Pahimmat ongelmat mallissa liittyvät alan työntekijöiden mahdollisesti heikentyviin työehtoihin, sekä tietyiltä osin myös mallin kestävyyteen: kun kilpailutusmalli on uusi, moni yrittäjä tahtoo kokeilla onneaan, ja markkinoilla on paljon kilpailua. Mutta kun kilpailulle avoin liikenne saavuttaa täyden laajuutensa, uusille yrittäjille ei enää aina olekaan tilaa, ja väistämättä suuremmat yhtiöt voivat pelata pienempiään ulos. Saadakseen epävakaan pikkuyhtiön vaikeuksiin voi suuri yhtiö hetkeksi ottaa tappiollakin jonkin sopimuksen, kun taas pienen yhtiön ehkä olennaisestikin parempi paikallistuntemus tms. ei näy lainkaan paperilla. Tietysti asiassa on myös klassinen isänmaallisuusnäkökohta: ovatko kaikki tulokkaat ulkomaalaisia? Sinänsä hyvin toimivassa ulkomaalaisomisteisessa firmassa ei ole mitään ongelmaa, kun kerran ulkomaankaupallakin on Suomessa tuhatvuotiset perinteet. Mutta jos C****x-yhtiön tyyppiset huonomaineiset rahastusfirmat ovat ainoita alan toimijoita, jokin on toki pielessä. Tähän mennessä kertyneet kokemukset viimeisen 15-20 vuoden ajalta osoittavat, että kilpailutuksen vaikutus liikenteeseen on ainakin tasapäistävä: jos aiempi monopoli on täysin kyvytön ja sen kehittäminen mahdotonta, kilpailuttamalla voidaan saada parannusta aikaan, sen sijaan hyvin toimivan monopolin korvaaminen ostoliikenteellä voi osoittautua kalliiksi. Oulun tapauksessa kilpailutus olisi looginen askel sen suhteen, että kaupungissa ei ole Turun tai Tampereen tavoin liikelaitosmuotoista kaupungin bussiliikennettä. Ja liikenteen kilpailuttaminen lienee vaivattomampi ratkaisu kuin uuden liikelaitoksen perustaminen alusta alkaen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tuota, ihan vain sellainen pieni kysymys, että jos liikenteen kilpailuttaminen ja järjestämisvastuun siirtäminen kaupungille olisi vastaus kaikkiin joukkoliikenteen ongelmiin, niin miksi sitä ei sitten ole jo tehty? Saman kysymyksen voisi esittää jokaisen kaupungin kohdalla jossa liikennöitsijä hoitaa liikenteen liikenneluvalla?


Liikenteen kilpailuttaminen ja järjestämisvastuun siirtäminen kaupungille ei ole vastaus kaikkiin joukkoliikenteen ongelmiin. Ne ovat tehokas keino *kehittää* joukkoliikennettä ja järjestää se nykyistä tehokkaammin. 

Välttämättä esimerkiksi Oulussa ei ensisijainen tavoite ole joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen. Kehittämiseen vaaditaan sekä poliittista panostusta että taloudellisia resursseja, joihin ei ehkä ole valmiutta kaikissa keskisuurissakaan kaupungeissa.

On todella hyvä kysymys, miksi kaupunkiliikennettä hoidetaan Suomessa edelleen liikennelupajärjestelmään perustuen. Yhdessäkään keskisuuressa kaupungissa kaupunkiliikenne ei toimi ilman yhteiskunnan merkittävää lipputukea ja muuta epäsuoraa tukea, joka käy ilmi liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön asiasta tekemästä raportista johon linkki tässä: Joukkoliikenne keskisuurissa kaupungeissa-selvitys 

Voidaan hyvin kysyä miksi linjalupaliikennejärjestelmiä yhä ylläpidetään keskisuurissa kaupungeissa kun (viitteet raportin Joukkoliikenne keskisuurissa kaupungeissa - sivuille): 
Palvelutaso on heikompi kuin suurissa kaupungeissa.Matkatuotos asukasta kohden on 15 - 50% Turun ja Tampereen tasosta (s. 23, s. 41) Matkan tuotantokustannukset matkaa kohden ovat selvästi korkeammat (s.31, s. 41) kuin Turussa ja Tampereella. Tuki matkaa kohden on Lahtea lukuunottamatta sama tai merkittävästi korkeampi (s. 25, s. 41) kuin Turussa ja Tampereella.Kannattaa muistaa, että valtio tukee keskisuurten kaupunkien joukkoliikenteen liikennöintiä valtionavustuksin. Tämän vuoksi voin aivan hyvin turkulaisena veronmaksajana arvostella sitä, että verorahojani käytetään esimerkiksi Oulussa, Jyväskylässä ja Lahdessa tehottomasti. Mieluummin näkisin, että ne käytettäisiin tehokkaan kilpailutetun joukkoliikennejärjestelmän tukeen kuin tehottomaan lipputukeen linjalupaliikennöitsijöille.

Linjalupaliikenne keskisuurissa kaupungeissa tulee kyllä loppumaan jos EU:n joukkoliikenteen palveluasetus astuu voimaan esitetyssä muodossa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

JE:n kommenttiin pari lyhyttä vastausta:
 Kilpailuttaminen voidaan tehdä niin, että se mahdollistaa paikallisten firmojen pärjäämisen. Turussahan ei yhtään monikansallista ole nähty, kun kilpailutus on tehty muutaman linjan paketteina. Työehtosopimuksien noudattaminen voidaan asettaa sopimusehdoksi ja sopimus purkaa sen perusteella. Kilpailutus voidaan haluttaessa hoitaa hyvin ja asettaa esimerkiksi kaluston ja palvelun laatu tärkeiksi kilpailutekijöiksi. Kilpailun perusteella syntyy sopimus, jonka noudattamista voidaan valvoa. Turussa, jos ei liikennöitsijä hoida hommiaan sopimuksen mukaan, korvausta alennetaan tai annetaan eri rikkeistä sakkomaksu.Pidän kilpailutusta selvästi parempana kuin keskisuurten kaupunkien lipputukijärjestelmää. Mutta kilpailutusta pitäisi kehittää suuntaan, joka mahdollistaa liikennöitsijöille toiminnan kehittämisen ja kunnon kannnusteet. Tästä on käynnissä keskustelu: http://jlf.fi/f20/146-uusia-kilpailu...jalupamalleja/

Nyt on erittäin todennäköistä, että lähivuosina kaikki lipputukijärjestelmät puretaan EU:n lainsäädännön vastaisina ja kaikki yhteiskunnan tukema bussiliikenne kilpailutetaan lukuunottamatta liikennelaitosten liikennettä. 
Tämä ei ole mikään minun visioni, vaan EU:n joukkoliikenteen palveluasetusesityksen hyväksymisestä seuraava tosiasia. Myös tästä on käynnissä keskustelu: http://jlf.fi/f29/268-eu-julkisen-liikenteen-asetus/

----------


## kuukanko

> Palvelutaso on heikompi kuin suurissa kaupungeissa. Matkatuotos asukasta kohden on 15 - 50% Turun ja Tampereen tasosta (s. 23, s. 41) Matkan tuotantokustannukset matkaa kohden ovat selvästi korkeammat (s.31, s. 41) kuin Turussa ja Tampereella. Tuki matkaa kohden on Lahtea lukuunottamatta sama tai merkittävästi korkeampi (s. 25, s. 41) kuin Turussa ja Tampereella.


Näitä asioita on vaikea muuttaa Turun ja Tampereen tasolle. Keskisuurissa kaupungeissa lyhyemmät etäisyydet suosivat kevyttä liikennettä, pienempi asukasluku ei mahdollista houkuttelevien runkolinjojen muodostamista samassa mitassa kuin suuremmissa kaupungeissa ja kaupunkirakennetta on kehitetty vahvasti henkilöautoon pohjautuen. Mm. näiden syiden vuoksi matkatuotos asukasta kohden jää väistämättä pienemmäksi kuin Turussa ja Tampereella.

Joukkoliikenteen tuotantokustannukset eivät kuitenkaan laske suoraan samassa suhteessa matkustajamäärien kanssa, jos joukkoliikenteen vuorovälit halutaan pitää houkuttelevina. Jos taas vuoroväleistä tingitään, laskevat matkustajamäärät entisestään.

Pienempi matkatuotos / asukas johtaa siis suoraan noihin muihin mainittuihin asioihin eli heikompaan palvelutasoon, korkeampiin tuotantokustannuksiin ja korkeampaan tukeen matkaa kohden.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Asia ei kyllä ole noin yksinkertainen. Väestömäärän ja -tiheyden vaikutuksesta oli aikaisemmin keskustelua threadissa: http://jlf.fi/f29/102-vaestomaarat-vaestontiheys/

Ensinnäkin, kannattaa muistaa, että Ruotsin keskisuurissa kaupungeissa, joissa joukkoliikenne on kaupungin vastuulla kuten Turussa ja Tampereella, joukkoliikenteen käyttö on lähes Turun ja Tampereen tasolla:

Tiedot v. 1998

Uppsala (120 000 as) 100 matkaa / asukas / v
Västerås (101 000 as) 55 
Jonköping (96 000 as) 105
Linköping (93 000 as) 88
Örebro (91 000 as) 69
Norrköping (84 000 as) 100
Gävle (83 000 as) 52
Eskilstuna (73 000 as) 39
Lund (72 000 as) 70
Borås (61 000 as) 109
Luleå (58 000 as) 52
Karlstadn (56 000) 80
Växjö (50 000 as) 52
Sundsvall (49 000 as) 95
Trollhättan (44 000 as) 42
Kalmar (33 000 as) 19

Ainakaan kaupungin väkiluku yksinään ei voi vaikuttaa joukkoliikenteen käyttöön, kun 49 000 asukkaan Sundsvallissa käyttö on 95% 120 000 asukkaan Uppsalasta! Uppsalan, Jonköpingin, Linköpingin, Norrköpingin, Boråsin ja Sundsvallin joukkoliikenteen käyttö on noin 70 - 90% Turun ja Tampereen käytöstä.

Eli kysymys on monimutkaisemmasta kaupunkirakenteen, muiden kulkumuotojen ja joukkoliikenteen palvelutason vuorovaikutuksesta.

Keskisuurten kaupunkien osalta huomioitavia näkökohtia kaupunkien rakenteessa ja väestön sijoittumisessa:
Ainakin Jyväskylässä, Oulussa ja Lahdessa keskusta-alue on suhteellisesti selvästi pienempi kuin Turussa tai Tampereella, joka edistää joukkoliikenteen (ja auton) käyttöä kevyeen liikenteeseen verrattuna.Kaikissa kaupungeissa on keskisuuria lähiöitä, jotka vastaavat hyvin tarkoin Turun ja Tampereen lähiöitä, joissa käyttö on korkea.Erityisesti Jyväskylän ja Kuopion kaupunkirakenne on maantieteen ja kaupunkisuunnittelun vaikutuksista keskittynyt muutamaan pääsuuntaan, jotka on helppo palvella hyvin joukkoliikenteellä.Keskisuurissa kaupungeissa linjaverkon laajuus ja linjapituudet ovat usein lyhyempiä, jolloin linjaston ajamiseen tarvitaan vähemmän resursseja.Tietysti joillakin kaupunkiseuduilla olosuhteet haittaavat aidosti joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Oulun seutu on koostaan huolimatta hyvin hajautunut. Porissa keskusta on suuri, maasto tasaista ja selkeät lähiöiden painopisteet puuttuvat.

Mielestäni ei kuitenkaan kannata väittää, että joukkoliikenteen alhainen käyttö keskisuurissa kaupungeissa johtuisi vain tai edes ensisijaisesti niiden Turkua ja Tamperetta pienemmästä väkiluvusta. Suurin syy on joukkoliikenteen puutteellinen palvelutaso, sekava linjasto ja korkeat lipunhinnat.

Uskoisin, että ainakin Kuopiossa, Jyväskylässä, Lahdessa ja Oulussa (ehkä tässä järjestyksessä) olisi realistista saavuttaa Ruotsin keskisuurten kaupunkien matkatuotot, suuruusluokkaa 70-85% Turun ja Tampereen tasosta. Muissakin keskisuurissa kaupungeissa voitaisiin saavuttaa selvä joukkoliikenteen käytön lisäys.

Keskeiset keinot tähän: (taas kerran omasta näkökulmastani):Kaupunki ja naapurikunnat ottavat kokonaisvastuun joukkoliikenteen kehittämisestä ja perustavat joukkoliikennetoimiston  hoitamaan liikennettä.Joukkoliikenteen tuotanto kilpailutetaan, tavalla, joka suosii palvelutasoa, laatua ja mielellään toki kotimaisia yrityksiä (EU - kilpailutussääntöjen puitteissa pysyen).Muodostetaan suurimpiin lähiöihin tehokkaita teli- tai nivelbusseilla (olosuhteista riippuen) liikennöitäviä runkolinjoja.Muilla alueilla turvataan joukkoliikenteen koko viikon ja vuorokauden kattava peruspalvelu.Kalustoa uudistetaan, tavoitteena pääosin matalalattiainen ja vähäpäästöinen kalusto.Joukkoliikenteelle toteutetaan reaaliaikainen informaatiojärjestelmä.Erityisesti keskustoihin, mutta tarvittaessa myös lähiöihin toteutetaan joukkoliikenne-etuisuuksia: joukkoliikennekaistoja ja -katuja, sujuvien reittien tarvitsemat katuyhteydet sekä liikennevaloetuudet.Tällainen ei onnistu, jos kaupunki ei *panosta* joukkoliikenteeseen nykyistä enemmän. Sen sijaan liikennöintituen määrä matkaa kohden voi selvästi laskea.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tiedot v. 1998
> Norrköping (84 000 as) 100


Norrköpingin omat kotisivut kertoivat 31.12.2004 asukasluvuksi 124 410. No oli miten oli, mainitussa ratikkakaupungissa on panostettu hienosti joukkoliikenteeseen. Hatunnosto sille.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Norrköpingin omat kotisivut kertoivat 31.12.2004 asukasluvuksi 124 410. No oli miten oli, mainitussa ratikkakaupungissa on panostettu hienosti joukkoliikenteeseen. Hatunnosto sille.


Lähde oli muuten Norrköpingin oma selvitys ratikoiden kehittämisestä ...

Ruotsissa kuntien ja kaupunkien väkilukuerot ovat usein päinvastoin kuin Suomessa. Ruotsissa kunta voi olla paljonkin suurempi kuin kaupunki ja yhteen kuntaan kuulua useita kaupunkeja. Yllä käytetyssä lähteessä kysymyksessä oli ilmeisesti kuntien keskustaajaman väkiluvut ja sitä vastaavan keskustaajaman alueen joukkoliikenteen käyttö. 

Norrköpingin kunnan luku on varmastikin kunnan väkiluku. Siihen sisältyy sitten keskuskaupungista erillisiä alueita kuten Kolmården.

Suomessahan on päinvastoin, eli lähes kaikissa suurissa ja keskisuurissa kaupungeissa yhtenäinen taajama-alue levittäytyy useiden kuntien alueelle.

----------


## JE

Ratkaiseva ero Suomessa ja Ruotsissa on, että Ruotsissa "kaupunki"-titteliä ei v. 1971 uudistusten jälkeen ole sidottu kuntaan, kun taas meillä nimenomaan tiettyä hallinnollista kuntaa pidetään kaupunkina. Ratkaiseva ero on siinäkin, että Ruotsissa kuntakoko etenkin harvaan asutuilla alueilla on ratkaisevasti suomalaista suurempi, ja toisaalta kunnan tehtävät eivät ole täysin samat kuin meillä: paikallinen joukkoliikenne kaupungeissakin on pitkälti läänien vastuulla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Liikenteen kilpailuttaminen ja järjestämisvastuun siirtäminen kaupungille ei ole vastaus kaikkiin joukkoliikenteen ongelmiin. Ne ovat tehokas keino *kehittää* joukkoliikennettä ja järjestää se nykyistä tehokkaammin.


Nostan tämän yli 8 vuotta sitten käydyn keskustelun, kun keskisuurista kaupungeista paikallisliikenteen suhteen tärkeimmät ovat nyt kilpailuttaneet paikallisliikenteensä ja kustannustaso sekä linjasto ovat selvillä.

Tulokset kaupungeittain vaihtelevat. Tässä omaa tulkintaani:
*Oulu:* kilpailutuksessa hintataso oli selvästi odotettua korkeampi eikä palvelutarjontaa voida parantaa. Linjastoa on parannettu konsulttivoimin. Kaupungin kustannukset nousevat verrattuna kilpailutusta edeltäneeseen aikaan. Kalustoon tulee tilaajaväritys*Jyväskylä:* kilpailutuksessa hintataso oli hieman odotettua korkeampi, mutta kokonaiskustannustasossa ei tapahdu suuria muutoksia. Linjastoa ei juurikaan muuteta. Liikenteestä n. kolmasosa hoidetaan uusilla busseilla ja kalustoon tulee tilaajaväritys*Kuopio:* kilpailutuksessa hintataso oli edullinen. Linjasto jää runkolinjoja lukuunottamatta liikennöitsijöiden suunniteltavaksi. Liikenteestä n. 3/4 hoidetaan uusilla busseilla*Lahti:* kilpailutuksessa hintataso oli edullinen. Linjastoa on parannettu konsulttivoimin. Liikenteestä valtaosa hoidetaan uusilla busseilla ja kalustoon tulee tilaajaväritys
Kaupunkien kustannustason kannalta selvästikin tärkeää oli kilpailun toimivuus. Vain Jyväskylä ja Lahti saivat houkuteltua muita seudun ulkopuolisia toimijoita kuin Onnibusin jättämään tarjouksia. Varsinkin Oulussa kustannustaso oli ikävä yllätys.

Linjaston kehittämisessä kaupungit ovat olleet eri linjoilla. Kaikki ovat joutuneet turvautumaan konsultteihin linjaston uudistamisessa ja eri kaupungeissa muutosten määrä vaihtelee selvästi.

Vaikka etukäteen ounasteltiin paikallisliikenteen markkinaosuuksien rajua muutosta, niin loppujen lopuksi paljoakaan ei tapahtunut. Koiviston Auto, joka ajaa valtaosaa neljän suurimman keskisuuren kaupungin paikallisliikenteestä, säilytti asemansa kolmessa niistä. Pääkaupunkiseudulla toimivat ulkomaalaisyritykset eivät voittaneet mitään näistä kaupungeista.

----------


## jodo

> Pääkaupunkiseudulla toimivat ulkomaalaisyritykset eivät voittaneet mitään näistä kaupungeista.


Ehkäpä näiden kaupunkien liikenne on isojen ulkomaisten firmojen mielestä pikkunäpertelyä, jonka vuoksi ne eivät pienillä voittomarginaaleilla halunneet tulla ajamaan.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Tässä kun lueskelin tätä päällisin puolin tätä ketjua, kiinnitti huomiota telibussien ylistys Turun liikenteessä. Jo pelkästään jatkuvasti noin 10 prosentin lisäys kulutuksessa luulisi kiinnostavan ainakin vihreiden edustajaa. Monella linjalla riittäisi aivan hyvin perus 13-metrinen. Ongelmia on monissa risteyksissä, välillä näkee huolimattoman ajon seurauksena telibussin peräpään menevän jalkakäytävän puolella jne. Tietyt mallit ovat aika herkkiä jäämään liukkaalla jumiin. Se, että niitä liikkuu seutulinjoilla, johtuu usein siitä, että teliautoja ei saa käytettynä kaupaksi ja jotainhan niillä täytyy koittaa tehdä. Osa kirjoituksista on tosiaan vuosien takaa, mutta itse asia on ihan ajankohtainen.

----------


## kaakkuri

> *Oulu:* kilpailutuksessa hintataso oli selvästi odotettua korkeampi eikä palvelutarjontaa voida parantaa. Linjastoa on parannettu konsulttivoimin. Kaupungin kustannukset nousevat verrattuna kilpailutusta edeltäneeseen aikaan. Kalustoon tulee tilaajaväritys
> Kaupunkien kustannustason kannalta selvästikin tärkeää oli kilpailun toimivuus. Vain Jyväskylä ja Lahti saivat houkuteltua muita seudun ulkopuolisia toimijoita kuin Onnibusin jättämään tarjouksia. Varsinkin Oulussa kustannustaso oli ikävä yllätys.
> 
> Linjaston kehittämisessä kaupungit ovat olleet eri linjoilla. Kaikki ovat joutuneet turvautumaan konsultteihin linjaston uudistamisessa ja eri kaupungeissa muutosten määrä vaihtelee selvästi.
> 
> Vaikka etukäteen ounasteltiin paikallisliikenteen markkinaosuuksien rajua muutosta, niin loppujen lopuksi paljoakaan ei tapahtunut. Koiviston Auto, joka ajaa valtaosaa neljän suurimman keskisuuren kaupungin paikallisliikenteestä, säilytti asemansa kolmessa niistä. Pääkaupunkiseudulla toimivat ulkomaalaisyritykset eivät voittaneet mitään näistä kaupungeista.



*Oulun* osalta jos jotain saa kommentoida, niin kaupunki ei ole ollut joukkoliikenteessä suinkaan "asiaa hyvin tunteva taho" vaan jotain muuta; Linjastoa on tehty aikanaan liikennöitsijävetoisesti kun vielä linja-autolla kulkeminen oli muodissa, sen jälkeen on ajeltu vanhasta muistista siellä missä ennenkin vaikka kulkijoita ei ole. 2000-luvun alkuvuosikymmenellä konsultti tuli mukaan linjastosuunnitteluun ja Koiviston Auton tultua operoijaksi yrityskaupan seurauksena, linjastoa on kehitetty heidän yritysfilosofiallaan. Kaupungin rooli asiassa on ollut hyvin vaatimaton jos sitäkään.
Kilpailutustilanne onkin siksi kaupungille paitsi uusi, myös hiukan nolo; Kaupunki tilaajana ei ole ostanut mitään muuta kuin subventiota lipun hintaan kuluneina vuosina ja nyt heidän pitäisikin toimivaltaisena viranomaisena suunnitella myös reitistöjä. Niinpä on päädytty ostamaan "sitä mitä ennenkin on ajeltu".
Niinpä se joka on aikaisemmin toiminut operoijana, on todellakin paras tuntija asiassa, kun tilanne ei ole suuresti muuttunut vaan pysynyt vuosikymmeniä samanlaisena. Toinen kysymys on toki, olisiko asiassa tehtävissä mitään vallankumouksellista linjastoremonttia, mutta siitähän tässä ei ollutkaan kysymys. Se toisaalta vastaa kysymykseen siitä, miksi ulkomaalaisomisteiset eivät olleet kiinnostuneita edes tarjoamaan.
Ainakin Oulun osalta tuo päätelmä, että "loppujen lopuksi paljoakaan ei tapahtunut" pitää täysin paikkaansa.

Oulussa joukkoliikenne elää parhaiten juhlapuheissa, historiikeissa ja kaupunkiesitteissä.

----------


## Eppu

Jos taas verrataan Lahtea ja Jyväskylää, voisin todeta että näistä jälkimmäisessä kilpailuvoitto meni pääasiassa uudelle toimijalle ensisijaisesti siitä syystä, että kaupunki tarjosi varikkotilaa. Hintaero nykyiseen liikennöitsijään kun oli varsin pieni. Lisäksi Jyväskylässä tulevaisuus on sikäli mielestäni terveellä pohjalla, että liikennettä ei merkittävästi lisätty nykyisestä. Tarjonnan määrä kun on nykytilanteessakin kohtuullisen hyvä, ja kustannukset pysyvät hyvin aisoissa senkin suhteen, että liikenteestä isohko osa ajetaan vain koulupäivinä.

Lahdessa sen sijaan mentiin eri linjoille, kun siellä tehtiin isompia linjastomuutoksia ja liikenteen volyymi lisääntyy huomattavasti. Mihin lipun hinta sen sijaan asettuu, ei ole vielä käsittääkseni tietoa/päätöksiä. Uhkana on lipun hinnan merkittävä nousu, mikä ei todellakaan helpota tavoitetta joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuuden kasvattamisesta. Lisäksi "uudistus"prosessia varjosti riidat kuntien välillä - ja myös sisällä - siitä, millä tavalla liikenne pitäisi järjestää. Moni pienempi kunta päätyikin markkinaehtoiseen liikenteeseen kun rahoitusta ei löytynyt tai siihen ei haluttu investoida. Tästä syystä esimerkiksi Asikkalassa tilanne on hankala, kun markkinaehtoista liikennettä sinne ei ehkä ole tulossa nykyisten pikavuorojen, pitempien vakiovuorojen ja muutamien kouluvuorojen lisäksi, ehkäpä...

Vaikuttaa siltä, että näistä kahdesta Jyväskylässä homma lienee jokseenkin terveemmällä pohjalla kuin Lahdessa, tulevaisuutta ajatellen.

----------


## tkp

Oulussa vaihdetaan pakille http://www.forum24.fi/uutiset/ykkosj...toivat-pakille

----------


## kaakkuri

> Oulussa vaihdetaan pakille http://www.forum24.fi/uutiset/ykkosj...toivat-pakille


Niinpä. Valitaan taas se helpoin tie, eli mennään siitä, missä aita on matalin tai jo valmiiksi kaatunut.
Kun kunnat kärvistelevät talouksiensa kanssa, ei ratkaisukeinoksi ihan helpolla nouse innovaatioprosessi siitä, miten vähemmällä saataisiin enemmän, vaan pidetään entinen rakenne yllä ja höylätään "jostain", jolloin systeemi siirtyy näivetysuralle. Oulu ei ole tässä asiassa mitenkään poikkeus, mutta näyttääpähän tuossa taas karvaansa. 
Virkamieskunta on toki jo aikaa sitten opetettu siihen, että kun et tee mitään, et tee ainakaan virhettä. Mitääntekemättömyys on aina pienempi virhe kuin virheen tekeminen. Mutta tällä ajetaan, kansa on puhunut  :Smile:

----------

